# JensonUSA - MTBR Peoples Choice "Best Online Store"



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you to those that voted on the poll re the Best Online Store....291 people voted, pretty happy with that really, think it gives us a pretty good cross section of votes all round...

*The best online bike store is drumroll............*JensonUSA*, A huge congratulations to JensonUSA, won by a huge majority. Well done, you have a very good, well run business from the polling and the posts.*

*JensonUSA - MTBR Peoples Choice Best Online Store*

Few thoughts from me watching the voting and comments: 
- JensenUSA creamed everyone from the first day, not that I had any expectations, but I didnt think there would be a company win by such a great margin
- Chain Reaction Cycles, I think they scored well taking into account that the majority of MTBR members are from the US of A, this company polled well.
- Beyond Bikes, taking into account their web presence, I thought that they would have scored better than 0.9%, having said that, the comments I see and read and that I myself have experienced doesnt surprise me... A real shame, because going into the store, there is loads of stock and selection. Dare I say it, I think the management or some decent management could improve & sort things quite easily...

1st Place - 39% of votes JensonUSA
2nd Place - 23% of votes PricePoint
3rd Place - 9.1% of votes speedgoatcycles
4th Place - 8.2% of votes Universal Cycles
5th Place - 6.3% of votes Chain Reaction Cycles
6th Place - 4.2% of votes Competitive Cyclist
7th Place - 3.9% of votes Cambria Bicycle Outfitter
8th Place - 3.6% of votes Greenfish Sports
9th Place - 1.8% of votes Colorado Cyclist
10th Place - 0.9% of votes Beyond Bikes

Have put together a small selection of posts from the many that were posted re this topic:

*Karupshun* - "it's going to be between PricePoint and Jenson"

*Endohappy* - "If I could vote for the worst, it'd be Cambria"

*Jerk_Chicken *- "Too bad mountain high doesn't have an "online webstore", but hands down, he's the best. Call and you'll have what you need in no time"

*Jwind* - "Jenson for speed. I live about as far away from them as possible (in this country anyhow) and I can get things overnighted to Maine!!"

*Guyechka* - "I vote for icyclesusa because I'm the cheapest bastard here"

*astro_nomenoff *- "If you had a poll for UK only buyers, CRC would win about 80% of the vote. Good prices, fast service"

*Bubbles & Me *- "I did'nt see performance or wheelworld on there only place I have ordered from so far so I did'nt vote. I will say this though. Not a big fan of the price match thing. Give me the best price upfront or I will buy from the one who does. That being said there may be a situation where it is best for me to do a price match deal but all things being equal or in fact I will even go out of my way to buy from whoever gives me best price with out me having to dick around to get it . But I am just an onrey old cuss with an attitude"

*Redmon* - "Lemmings...."

*HTR4EVR* - "I voted for Jenson, i just bought 1,200.00 in parts from them to build a new bike. Awesome service, price matched every item and fast shipping... Great store&#8230;"

*Forkboy* - "So if you already did a poll, WTF purpose does having another poll serve?"

*Jwind *- "Oh, and everything about Beyond bikes sucks. The website, service and it takes for ever to get anything. I reeeeeeeeally hate the website"

Well people, we now know what the best online store is...... Will they take the award again next year. Time will tell...................

Thanks again.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Lets see if we here from any of the 10 stores on the forum................


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

nicely done dude! :thumbsup:...gotta say...from what i have heard about beyond bikes, i'm not surprised that they did so poorly in this survey!


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, nice little write up! Even though I voted Speedgoat, I have to say that all of the top three sites have served me very well in the past.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet summary, Whafe!

there was some great feedback to that thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

You didn't have my personal favorite, so I didn't vote (the poll was BEST online store). I definitely buy the second most stuff from Jenson though. Price point is also really good. Nice poll and results post Whafe, this will be a helpful item to have in the archive.


----------



## Seltzer (Nov 1, 2006)

Yup, it was a two-store race...Jenson and Price Point. I personally only buy from both, sometimes from Performance, but their selection can be lacking at times.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

What about blueskycycling.com? Maybe they're not big enough to be included in the poll, but I've always had good experiences ordering from them. Really low prices and a well designed website. When ordering online, I almost always buy from either Jenson or Blue Sky.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments all. For next time, we may have to have two polls, to narrow it down to 10 stores, seeing as that is all the the MTBR polls can have is 10 choices so to speak....

Would still like to hear from some of these online stores, wonder if they have seen this or are interested?????????


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Had a really cool message from the team at JensonUSA. They are really humbled by the number of votes, a really good message to them that hardowrk and service does pay off, by no means to relax now, but something to be proud of...

Was cool to hear from them, they watched with anticipation when the voting was going down.....

Great stuff, thank you to JensonUSA


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I just built up a new free ride bike and ordered from about 7 or 8 of the shops on your list. JensonUSA was always the fastest hands down to ship the parts I ordered. It is also a huge plus when the online websites inventory status is correct! It was no surprise when I voted to see that Jensonusa was in first place.


----------



## BrewMaster (Jun 9, 2007)

Some of us are lucky enough to have Jenson USA as our LBS. Their in store service is outstanding too. Great company to deal with. I drive past 3 other shops on my way to Jenson USA because it is worth the trip.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Sweet to hear good feedback from first hand experiences...


----------

